# English speaking people in Naples!



## hannaht2011

Hi I've just moved to Naples and i don't know many people...especially English speaking people! I hope there's some of you out there??


----------



## Andres11

That makes the 2 of us...


----------



## tmandarano

Where are you originally from?


----------

